# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό > [Κλιματιστικό] ΒΛΑΒΗ ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΤΗ Ή ΟΧΙ?

## miku

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ.ΕΧΩ ΕΝΑ ΚΛΙΜΑΤΙΣΤΙΚΟ GOLD STAR 9000 BTU ΑΠΟ ΤΟ 1998,ΤΟ ΟΠΟΙΟ ΤΟ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΘΕΡΜΑΝΣΗ(ΛΟΓΩ ΤΗΣ ΤΙΜΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΕΤΡΕΛΑΙΟΥ) ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΨΥΞΗ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ 2 ΦΟΡΕΣ ΤΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ(ΑΡΧΕΣ ΚΑΛΟΚΑΙΡΙΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΦΘΗΝΟΠΟΡΟΥ).ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΙΟΥΝΙΟ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕ ΝΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ Ο ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΤΗΣ.(Ο ΑΝΕΜΗΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΑΣ ΓΥΡΝΑΓΕ).ΦΟΝΑΞΑ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΣΤΗΝ LG ΝΑ ΒΡΕΙ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΝ ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙ.ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ 1 ΒΔΟΜΑΔΑ ΗΡΘΕ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΒΑΛΕ ΠΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΕ Ο ΑΝΕΜΗΣΤΗΡΑΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΞΩΤΕΡΙΚΗΣ ΜΟΝΑΔΑΣ ΓΥΡΝΑΓΕ ΑΛΛΑ Ο ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΤΗΣ ΤΙΠΟΤΑ. :Sad: ΕΤΣΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟ ΜΟΤΕΡ ΚΑΗΚΕ ΛΟΓΩ ΕΛΛΕΙΨΗΣ ΥΓΡΩΝ!ΜΟΛΙΣ ΟΜΩΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΣΥΝΤΗΡΗΣΗ ΠΡΙΝ ΛΙΓΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΤΕ ΗΤΑΝ Η ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΛΟΓΩ ΗΛΙΚΙΑΣ!ΤΩΡΑ ΕΓΩ ΤΙ ΚΑΝΩ ,ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ,Ή ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΤΗ?ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 80 ΕΥΡΩ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ? ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΣΑΣ .

----------


## nyannaco

Η αλλαγή συμπιεστή πρέπει να είναι ακριβή επισκευή, οπότε προσωπικά θα το άλλαζα. Συν ότι και να αλλάξεις το συμπιεστή, το υπόλοιπο μηχάνημα παραμένει 16 ετών, και δεν ξέρεις τί άλλο θα σου βγάλει προσεχώς.
Συνυπολόγισε και το ότι, με βάση την ηλικία του, έχει κακή ενεργειακή κλάση, και δεν είναι και inverter, οπότε με τη βαριά χρήση που κάνεις χειμώνα-καλοκαίρι έχεις αρκετά να κερδίσεις σε κόστος λειτουργίας με ένα νέο σύγχρονο μηχάνημα.

(και απόφευγε τα κεφαλαία, είναι σαν να φωνάζεις με τα ήθη του internet, και είναι και λιγότερο ευκολοδιάβαστο το κείμενο).

----------

ezizu (15-07-14)

----------


## ezizu

> Η αλλαγή συμπιεστή πρέπει να είναι ακριβή επισκευή, οπότε προσωπικά θα το άλλαζα.....................


Νίκο (nyannaco) mάλλον εννοείς ότι *δεν* θα τον άλλαζες (τον συμπιεστή). 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, συμφωνώ και εγώ με την άποψη σου.

----------


## nyannaco

Εχεις δίκιο Σήφη, δεν ήμουν αρκετά σαφής. 
Εννοούσα ότι θα άλλαζα το κλιματιστικό. Απαντούσα έχοντας στο μυαλό μου λέξη προς λέξη το "ΤΟ ΑΛΛΑΖΩ,Ή ΑΛΛΑΖΩ ΣΥΜΠΙΕΣΤΗ?"

----------


## miku

Eυχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας.Κατά την γνώμη σας είναι ο συμπιεστής στα σίγουρα?

----------


## nyannaco

Δε νομίζω ότι μπορεί να απαντηθεί αυτό από απόσταση, και με τα δεδομένα που δίνεις. Αν πιστεύεις ότι αξίζει τον κόπο, φέρε άλλο ψυκτικό για δεύτερη γνώμη.
Ο προηγούμενος σου έδωσε ένδειξη κόστους για αλλαγή συμπιεστή;

----------


## miku

Καλησπέρα.Μου είπε ότι ο συμπιεστής κοστίζει 200 ευρώ και ότι αυτός θέλει άλλα 100.Σύνολο 300.Τα κλιματιστικά του Μαρινόπουλου είναι καλά?

----------


## UV.

Εγώ νομίζω ότι ο συμπιεστής δεν έχει πάθει τίποτα και με το σκεπτικό ότι το συντηρούσες!

Εκτός από τον πυκνωτή του συμπιεστή που υποθέτω αυτόν σου άλλαξε μεγάλος κυλινδρικός 25~30μF 450V 5~10€!
θα έχει πρόβλημα και το ρελαί που βρίσκεται πιθανόν στην πλακέτα της εσωτερικής μονάδας και είναι ένα μαύρο τετράγωνο με δύο ακροδέκτες για τις επαφές του στο πάνω μέρος του με καλώδια
μπορείς να κάνεις τεστ βραχυκυκλώνοντας με ένα κατσαβίδι ...μπορείς;
ανέβασε φωτό της πλακέτας και θα σου πω :Think:

----------


## miku

Γεια σαου uv.Όταν του είπα να κοιτάξει και την εσωτερική μοναδα μου είπε ότι αποκλειει το ενδεχόμενο να έχει βλάβη η εσωτερική μονάδα γιατί αλλιώς λέει ότι δεν θα γύρναγε ούτε ο ανεμηστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας.Και κάτι ακόμα,δηλαδή με "έκλεψε'' που μου ζήτησε 40 ευρώ για τον πυκνωτή και άλλα 40 για να τον τοποθετήσει?Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.

----------


## chipakos-original

> Γεια σαου uv.Όταν του είπα να κοιτάξει και την εσωτερική μοναδα μου είπε ότι αποκλειει το ενδεχόμενο να έχει βλάβη η εσωτερική μονάδα γιατί αλλιώς λέει ότι δεν θα γύρναγε ούτε ο ανεμηστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας.Και κάτι ακόμα,δηλαδή με "έκλεψε'' που μου ζήτησε 40 ευρώ για τον πυκνωτή και άλλα 40 για να τον τοποθετήσει?Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας.


 Εγώ πιστεύω ότι περισσότερο σοβαρό είναι ότι πλήρωσες και δεν έχεις και κλιματιστικό παρά τα 80 ευρώ που πλήρωσες για έναν πυκνωτή.Εννοώ ότι ας πλήρωνες 80 ευρώ αλλά ας έπερνε μπρος το μηχάνημα τουλάχιστον.Διότι και στο σπίτι του να τον είχε τον πυκνωτή αφού χρειάστηκαν δύο επισκέψεις μια χαρά είναι τα 80 ευρώ συνολικά. Πάντως ο πυκνωτής στα ηλεκτρολογικά δεν έχει πάνω από 7-10 ευρώ.

----------


## UV.

> μου είπε ότι αποκλειει το ενδεχόμενο να έχει βλάβη η εσωτερική μονάδα γιατί αλλιώς λέει ότι δεν θα γύρναγε ούτε ο ανεμηστήρας της εξωτερικής μονάδας


Αν σου είπε έτσι σου είπε κοτσάνα
γιατί απλά ο ανεμιστήρας τη εξωτερικής ενεργοποιήται από την εσωτερική σε ένα από τα δύο καλώδια control και το δεύτερο είναι το solenoid
Το πρώτο καλώδιο που λέει φάση στην στην αρχή της κλέμας είναι αυτό που έρχεται από το ρελαί και πάει στον συμπιεστή




> με "έκλεψε'' που μου ζήτησε 40 ευρώ για τον πυκνωτή και άλλα 40 για να τον τοποθετήσει?


αν κάνει και το υπόλοιπο και τελειώσει η επισκευή τότε όχι!
μην κοιτάς που τα πολυκαταστήματα λένε «εγκατάσταση 80€ ή 50€» προκειμένου να πουλήσουν τα σκουπίδια τους
δεν είναι το κόστος αυτό μιας εγκατάστασης (σε λίγο θα λένε ΔΩΡΕΑΝ η εγκατάσταση) τι θα γίνει τότε;
θα απαιτούν οι χρήστες αυτών των συσκευών δωρεάν επισκευές;

----------


## miku

Καλησπέρα.Πώς μπορώ να ξέρω αν η εσωτερική μονάδα δίνει εντολή?

----------


## miku

Καλησπέρα.Έκανα το εξής:άνοιξα το κουτί εντολών της εξωτερικής μονάδας και σύνδεσα μια μπρίζα και το μοτέρ ξεκίνησε!(Άρα δεν είναι καμμένο).Τώρα τι κάνω?

----------


## miku

Καλησπέρα και πάλι.Απλά σας ενημερώνω ότι πήγα την πλακέτα σε κατάστημα και την επισκεύασε.Τωρα το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί κανονικά!Συμπέρασμα?ο ψυκτικός δεν ήξερε τίποτα!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Συμπέρασμα?ο ψυκτικός δεν ήξερε τίποτα!




μήπως  δεν  είτανε  ψυκτικός

----------


## miku

Πιθανό, πάντως το κλιματιστικό είχε βλάβη 25 ευρώ και εξετίας του χάλασα 105.(80 ο πυκνωτής που δεν είχε βλάβη και 25 η πλακέτα)

----------


## νεκταριοος

χαχαχαχαχαχα. συγνωμη κλασικη περιπτωση βλαβης ,φιλε Μαριε προσεχε προσεχε πολυς κοσμος την παταει με μαστορους τυπου στακωνα, περα στικα σου.

----------


## miku

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gianndats

> Καλησπέρα και πάλι.Απλά σας ενημερώνω ότι πήγα την πλακέτα σε κατάστημα και την επισκεύασε.Τωρα το κλιματιστικό λειτουργεί κανονικά!Συμπέρασμα?ο ψυκτικός δεν ήξερε τίποτα!


Συμπερασμα: ποτε δεν ασπαζομαστε την 1η γνωμη του 1ου τεχνικου που λεει ¨πεταξε το"

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

> Συμπερασμα: ποτε δεν ασπαζομαστε την 1η γνωμη του 1ου τεχνικου που λεει ¨πεταξε το"


απλώς  εμπιστευόμαστε  μόνο  ειδικούς  και επαγγελματίες του  είδους  ο  τεχνικός  ότι  και  να  έχει  θα  το  φτιάξει  ο  αετονύχης  θα  την  κάνει  αρπαχτή  απλώς  λόγω  της  κρίσης  μπήκανε  στο  επάγγελμα  πολλοί  που  δεν  έχουν  σχέση  με  το  είδος

----------

jakektm (24-12-14)

----------


## miku

Καλησπερα.Ο ανθρωπος αυτός ήταν τεχνικός!

----------


## bouklas22

Φίλε μου γεια σου θα ήθελα να σου κάνω μια ερώτηση μήπως σου είπε τι άλλαξε στην πλακέτα ο ηλεκτρονικός?? Επειδή έχω και εγώ το πρόβλημα και έχω καταλήξει ότι είναι το ρελε που  έχει η εσωτερική πλακέτα, το λέω για να μην το ξεκολλήσω τσάμπα..και να πω ότι έχω τσεκάρει τα πάντα (συμπιεστή, πυκνωτή.) και δουλεύουν μια χαρά..Ενημερωτικά να πω ότι το κλιματιστικό είναι ένα Samsung AQ09FAN..Ευχαριστώ

----------


## miku

Καλησπέρα.Ο ηλεκτρολόγος μου είπε ότι αντικατέστησε ένα ρελέ(ένα πολύ μικρό μαύρο κουτάκι) και ότι συγκόλησε  μια γραμμή του κυκλώματος διότι ήταν καμμένη.Πάντως κοιτόντας την πλακέτα πριν την τοποθετήσω στο μηχάνημα φάνηκε ότι και η γραμμή του κυκλώματος ήταν κολημμένη αλλά και το ρελέ είχε αλλαχθεί.Και όλλα αυτά με 25 ευρώ.

----------


## Γιώργος1956

Ενας πυκνωτης για κλματιστικο κοστιζει απο 5 εως 8 ευρω.Εαν πληρωσες 80 ευρω ο τυπος σου πηρε στεγνα το κεφαλι χωρις μαλιστα να το επισκευασει. Εμπιστευεσε αυτον τον τυπο οταν σου λεει οτι δεν φταιει ο πυκνωτης? Παντως μεινε μακρια απο αλλαγη συμπιεστη και αν απαιτειται προτιμησε χωρις αλλη σκεψη την αγορα καινουργιου, εστω και φθηνου.

----------

